# Prayers for a friend please.



## Bob2010 (Jan 19, 2014)

So my friend Travis has stage 4 cancer. He is married to his high school sweetheart.  They have 3 kids under the age of 7 years old. Multiple attempts of chemo and one trial and the cancer has been unstoppable. He is a Christian and this cancer has really changed who he is as a man. He has really brought God glory and introduced a lot of people to Christ through his struggle. Reality has been setting in hard at home. I can't imagine what they are feeling.  More prayers for them the better.  Thank you


----------



## Lorri (Jan 20, 2014)

I am do sorry, prayers to him and his family. It is amazing how God uses us even when we are struggling to help other people.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your friend.  Prayers sent for Travis and his family and friends.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2014)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 20, 2014)

Sending one their way.


----------



## carver (Jan 20, 2014)

prayer sent


----------



## K80 (Jan 20, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. Hard to understand how a man can have a heart change like my friend and reach so many with Christ. Yet still may be leaving here. Prayers are appreciated.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2014)

My Prayers are added as well for Travis and his entire family.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re:*

My prayer for Travis, one of many I'm sure, is for him and especially his family in this time.

Hard to understand, absolutely!  Perhaps impossible to understand except through the eyes of a Holy God.  I really don't have that kind of understanding.  But I know somehow God is doing and will continue doing His purposes through your friend, no matter what! The eternal purpose of God will always win.  Our human eyes tend to miss that! God Bless you for bringing Travis and his family to our attention!


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 21, 2014)

Prayers have been sent


----------



## sniper22 (Jan 21, 2014)

Prayers offered for Travis, his family, and your self. God has a plan for us all, but sometimes it sure seems cruel the way good people seem to suffer.  Until we think about how Christ suffered! God bless you.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks again guys. If you want to be more specific in your prayers.  I don't know how he feels nor do I know exactly what his specific struggles are. I gather from talking with him that his wife is financially secure and able to take care of things. He is not afraid of dying as he knows he will be in heaven.  Those things he can grasp. Its the possibility his children won't remember him or know him that he can't get a sense of peace about.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 21, 2014)

Praying also.........................


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jan 23, 2014)

prayers sent from here as well.....


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 24, 2014)

Put one up for your friend, and just comfort for his family...that hits home I've got 4 kids 6 and under and can't a imagine....I can understand the worry of leaving them so young, tears me up thinking about it.  If you don't mind how old is your friend.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 24, 2014)

Sent.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 24, 2014)

Luke0927 said:


> Put one up for your friend, and just comfort for his family...that hits home I've got 4 kids 6 and under and can't a imagine....I can understand the worry of leaving them so young, tears me up thinking about it.  If you don't mind how old is your friend.



Mid to late 30s crazy young for this. Really successful guy. Just goes to show you. He would be the first to tell you. Love God and live right today. Money and success really just is no trade off for time with your family.  Get your priorities right. Never know.


----------



## erog (Jan 24, 2014)

Tell him to get a motorcycle and join this crowd.

http://advrider.com/

If nothing else it's some pictures you can show to him that will probably brighten his day. I don't know anyone that can't look at the pictures here and say "WOW!"


----------



## 4togo (Jan 27, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 27, 2014)

Update. Travis is really addressing his diet and his whole family is going to go on his diet with him. They are trying to get the doctors to approve another type of chemo. The goal is not to cure this time but just to buy time. Cancer is growing and he has 2 more tumors on his liver now. He has vowed not to get angry at God and to try to minister to others. He just returned from his 4th or 5th big insurance conference where he tells his story and talks about God to thousands of people. He is gonna either survive or finish strong. Thanks for the prayers.  They need all they can get.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 4, 2014)

Traivs is an inspiration in my eyes and I'm praying for him and the family and friends.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 4, 2014)

Prayers going up


----------



## tred1956 (Feb 8, 2014)

Prayers are headed up. God is the Great Healer
God Bless
Doug


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 12, 2014)

Travis is getting his tail kicked yall. New chemo is giving him rashes and sores that bleed. Hair is thinning and his cancer marker number continues to grow. I hear he is keeping a good attitude but he's going through he'll right now.  Let's keep praying.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 14, 2014)

our prayers added


----------

